# Adressen von Nokia E71 auf iPhone übertragen



## DarthTK (17. Juni 2009)

*Adressen von Nokia E71 auf iPhone übertragen*

Wie kann man am einfachsten seine vorhandenen Kontakte vom Nokia E71 auf das iPhone übertragen?


----------



## derLordselbst (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Adressen von Nokia E71 auf iPhone übertragen*

Wenn Du einen Windows-Rechner hast mit Outlook 2007 (Outlook 2003 soll leider öfter haken):

Installiere die Nokia-Software und synchronisiere das Handy mit Outlook. Liegt bei Dir Outlook nur so auf der Platte rum und ist Thunderbird die Standard-E-Mail-Anwendung solltest Du Outlook vorher starten.

Dann iTunes installieren und damit dann das iPhone mit den Kontakten aus Outlook füllen. Bei freigeschalteten iPhones vorher automatisches Updaten ausschalten!

Profile (privat, Business) gehen dabei verloren.


Als Mac-User kannst Du dir dieses Plugin herunterladen, damit sich das Nokia mit iSync koppeln lässt:

http://nds1.nokia.com/files/support/global/phones/software/Nokia_E71_isync_plugin_1v1.dmg

Die Kontakte dann auf das iPhone zu bekommen, ist dann kein Problem.



Wenn Du Linux hast, geht es eventuell auch mit viel Gefummel, da habe ich allerdings wenig Ahnung von:

http://pda-und-co.de/linux/2009/01/28/nokia-e71-mit-funambol-synchronisieren/

http://www.virtualpixel.de/linux/das-iphone-synct-mit-linux-fast



Ansonsten als Hardwarelösung _Paper and Pen _einsetzen.^^


----------



## DarthTK (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Adressen von Nokia E71 auf iPhone übertragen*

Klingt schon nach ner perfekten Antwort. Jetzt muss nur noch das iPhone kommen  Danke dir schon mal.


----------



## derLordselbst (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Adressen von Nokia E71 auf iPhone übertragen*

Gern geschehen. Liegt daran, dass ich den Handy-Babysitter für unsere Außendienstler machen darf.^^


----------

